# Tout s'arrangera avec le temps!



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Bonjour,

On entend souvent dans des conversations cette expression.

Je voudrais essayer de traduire cette petite conversation entre un optimiste et un cynique.

Un optimiste pourrait dire : "Tout s'arrangera avec le temps!" ... Tu verras avec le temps tout s'arrangera.

Le cynique : Oui, d'accord, mais quand?

Pourrais-je dire:

Un ottimista potrebbe dire: tutto andrà bene con il tempo ... vedrai che con il tempo tutto andrà bene. 
Il  cinico : Sì, d'accordo, ma quando?


----------



## underhouse

_Vedrai che tutto si sistemerà con il tempo!_
_Sì, d'accordo, ma quando?_


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

underhouse said:


> _Vedrai che tutto si sistemerà con il tempo!_
> _Sì, d'accordo, ma quando?_


 
Merci de ton aide. Que penses-tu du verbe "arrangiarsi" dans ce contexte?

Est-ce que je pourrais dire: con il tempo tutto si arrangia alla meglio?


----------



## underhouse

No, Ben..."arrangiarsi" ne marche pas ici.

Si tu cherches une alternative, je te proposerais:

_Con il tempo tutto andrà per il meglio!_


----------



## Corsicum

Dans ce contexte, avez-vous un avis pour :
_Arranger = __acconciare ?_
_ _


----------



## Freigeist

"Arrangiare" no, magari "aggiustare"... Anche se "sistemare" è più carino...


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie tante a tutti!

J'aimerais traduire: *Comptez sur le temps pour arranger les choses!*

Dans cette phrase le verbe *arranger* veut dire *améliorer*.

Alors, est-ce .... Aspettati che con il tempo le cose si migliorano ?


----------



## Corsicum

*BenVitale**, *salut, mon niveau ne me permet pas toujours de traduire correctement, dans l’attente d’une traduction, ma maigre contribution avec quelques proverbes triviaux : 
_Pazienza, tempo e denari *acconciano* ogni cosa_
_Il tempo viene per chi lo sa *aspettare*_
_Con il tempo e con la paglia *maturano* le nespole_
http://luirig.altervista.org/proverbi/index.htm
ASPETTA ASPETTAR ASPETTARE TEMPO 

(Je crois que c’est : _Compter sur le temps_)


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Corsicum said:


> (Je crois que c’est : _Compter sur le temps_)


 
Ah, ouais, tu as raison... j'ai oublié la lettre "p"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho già letto "Il tempo è medico" ma  è sentenzioso .


----------



## underhouse

matoupaschat said:


> Ho già letto "Il tempo è medico" ma è sentenzioso .


 
Direi piuttosto:

_Il tempo è galantuomo._

Tra l'altro, non lo sapevo, si tratta di una citazione di Voltaire:

_Il tempo è galantuomo e rimette ogni cosa al suo posto._


----------



## Freigeist

Un'altra proposta: "il tempo cura tutte le ferite".
Però credo che si usi solo per pene d'amore, lutti o simili 
(dato il significato letterale di "ferite" = "blessures")


----------



## matoupaschat

BenVitale said:


> Grazie tante a tutti!
> 
> J'aimerais traduire: *Comptez sur le temps pour arranger les choses!*
> 
> Dans cette phrase le verbe *arranger* veut dire *améliorer*.
> 
> Alors, est-ce .... Aspettati che con il tempo le cose si migliorano ?


Altra proposta : "Bisogna dare tempo al tempo" .
Per Corsicum : Acconciare, je pense que c'est vieillot .

Tanti saluti dal Belgio .


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

matoupaschat said:


> Altra proposta : "Bisogna dare tempo al tempo" .
> Per Corsicum : Acconciare, je pense que c'est vieillot .
> 
> Tanti saluti dal Belgio .


 
Posso dire: Bisogna dare tempo al tempo e le cose si migliorano?


----------



## underhouse

BenVitale said:


> Posso dire: Bisogna dare tempo al tempo e le cose si miglioreranno


----------

